# Quite Possibly One of the Most Offensive Songs Ever Written



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Feb 2, 2013)

If you're easily offended, I would highly suggest not watching this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY26l5SAxJs



I genuinely have no idea how the writer of this song thought it was a good idea. The actual music is fantastic, but the lyrics are such that I started laughing uncontrollably out of sheer shock.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 1, 2013)

If you find that offensive then David Allen Coe would blow your mind away with its offensiveness.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 2, 2013)

Well...that happened. :|


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 2, 2013)

...Well that's dumb.


----------



## Azure (Mar 2, 2013)

loved it, the backbeat sounds like some sort of action cartoon soundtrack.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 6, 2013)

I didn't find this offensive, just 'WTF!?'worthy...


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 4, 2013)

Love it, best use of rape before Nirvana.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 4, 2013)

This song was rape to my ears.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This song was rape to my ears.



Aha, but what nationality of rape? :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Aha, but what nationality of rape? :V



All. All of the rape.


----------



## Riho (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey, you found my song, what do you...
Oh...


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 1, 2013)

someone should post this on kotaku and see how those social justice knights react to it


----------



## Lobar (Sep 1, 2013)

Someone has never heard Anal Cunt before.


----------



## Namba (Sep 4, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Someone has never heard Anal Cunt before.


Anal Cunt is gay.


----------



## Iryno (Sep 4, 2013)

The 70s were bad, mmmk.


----------



## Troj (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm groovin'! Boogie down! :grin:

If you think this is offensive, strap yourself in and prepare yourself for the glorious sounds of The Mentors, the original musical trolls.

And we haven't even touched on GG Allin, nor addressed the matter of Norwegian White Supremacist Death Metal!


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

This is BRILLIANT! I'm sampling this shit immediately for an instrumental. This is just the inspiration i was needing! Thank you rape.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> I'm groovin'! Boogie down! :grin:
> 
> *If you think this is offensive*, strap yourself in and prepare yourself for the glorious sounds of The Mentors, the original musical trolls.
> 
> And we haven't even touched on GG Allin, nor addressed the matter of Norwegian White Supremacist Death Metal!



Oh, I don't find this offensive myself personally. :3

When I said "laughing out of sheer shock" the shock I was referring to wasn't being offended by the lyrics, just that it's such an odd and touchy subject to sing about I couldn't help but laugh.

Like I said, the music is fantastic though.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

I have since downloaded the whole album! It's brilliant!!! From a Hip Hop production point of view this is a gold mine. So many ridiculous lyrics to be sampled, not to mention the drum breaks! I normally spend hours trawling through random old records to find something as good as this, and it has been handed to me on a platter. WIN!


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 4, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> I have since downloaded the whole album! It's brilliant!!! From a Hip Hop production point of view this is a gold mine. So many ridiculous lyrics to be sampled, not to mention the drum breaks! I normally spend hours trawling through random old records to find something as good as this, and it has been handed to me on a platter. WIN!



Where'd you download it from, iTunes or something similar? If the other tracks are as nice as that then I wouldn't mind having it on my laptop.


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 4, 2013)

Rape is without a doubt the best track. It's all together a very strange album comprised of spoken word and poetry. For me it's well worth having just for cutting up and sampling for use in Hip Hop instrumentals. I've amassed quite a collection of obscure sounds like this. I wouldn't go out of your way to obtain it... It's really fucking weird. Something you definitely wouldn't have on your ipod for the morning commute, haha. Let's just say, i didn't pay for it...


----------

